# Gentoo e os bugs.

## Kobal

Não entendo isso cada dia aumenta mais.

Quais bugs são esses ?

Suponhamos que sejam bugs da arvore de desenvolvimento, a arvore stavel são resolvidos todos os bugs ?

E outra coisa, porque na arvore estavel têm varios pacotes antigos ? Ex: nvidia

Statistics

The Gentoo community uses Bugzilla (bugs.gentoo.org) to record and track bugs, notifications, suggestions and other interactions with the development team. Between 23 July 2006 and 30 July 2006, activity on the site has resulted in:

    * 679 new bugs during this period

    * 289 bugs closed or resolved during this period

    * 19 previously closed bugs were reopened this period

Of the 10687 currently open bugs: 52 are labeled 'blocker', 134 are labeled 'critical', and 533 are labeled 'major'.Last edited by Kobal on Thu Aug 03, 2006 5:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MetalGod

sim e' perfeitamente normal existem bugs no testing e no stable que poderao ser ou nao resolvidos. Nao percebo a duvida.

----------

## Kobal

É que são muitos bugs, e  não estão sendo corrigidos.

----------

## MetalGod

sim existem muitos bugs devido ao aumento do numero de pacotes, reduzido numero de developers e tambem um aumento da exigencia por parte dos utilizadores. 

Claro existe sempre a possibilidade de ajudares a resolver alguns bugs   :Wink:   concerteza que ficariamos muito contentes com isso   :Cool: 

----------

